# Waterman or Dupont Nib



## broitblat (Jun 15, 2012)

A question for you fountain pen experts, please.

I have a customer that wants to put a "quality Waterman or Dupont" nib on a junior sized pens.  Is it possible to get such a nib that would fit?  I'll admit I'm not even sure of the critical dimensions for matching a nib to the front section.

Thanks.

  -Barry


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 16, 2012)

This thread may be of some help. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f50/nib-question-96855/

It's not specific to the nibs you mentioned but should help with the sizing part.

AK


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 16, 2012)

Chances are pretty slim.  I am assuming you are talking about a modern nib.  Most modern nibs are proprietary and will not interchange.  This is done on purpose to protect the manufacturers name and quality.  I have seen vintage nibs exchanged on brands before, but there is the risk of problems because the feed was not designed for that specific nib.  You also risk your reputation if you do this and there are problems such as leaking or creep.


----------

